# Calling Sydney Gamers



## Sugarmouse (Jan 14, 2008)

Greetings and Salutations!

Due to the vagaries of life, our long running group of gaming friends is seeking some fresh mea... um... new blo... darn it... um...faces... Yes! Fresh faces to join us in our friendly, and excellent escapist escapades. 

Alliteration not withstanding, we are a bunch of professional thirty-somethings who manage to get together not often enough to indulge in a little creative roleplaying, or random-number-generating (If you are reading this Juddster, I'm sorry. ) 

We are seeking one or two individuals to muck around the imagined worlds with us. We are not too picky, you just need to have decent personal hygiene, be tolerant of our sometimes rowdy discussion, (and not to mention some strong personalities,) and have a certain playful maturity of thought. If you have creativity and your own dice we want to hear from you (hells, we can probably lend you dice.) 

Our regular DM/GM is currently putting together an Earthdawn game, and a couple of other games are likely being dreamed up, as well.

If this sounds like something approaching your cup of tea, give a shout out below, and we'll see about having a chat.  

StB


----------



## Wandering Star (Jan 26, 2008)

Sounds interesting guys, on the outset... Are you guys considering doing D&D any time soon? If so, I'd certainly be interested. I look forward to your reply. Cheers.


----------



## Sugarmouse (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey mate,

Looks like we are gonna stick with the Earthdawn game for a while, but I'll post back here as soon as we open up D&D to see if you are still interested. 

All the best!


----------



## questionable (Feb 8, 2008)

gday all.

I am also in Sydney and just starting a D20 modern game.

We are playing in the Burwood area at the Sydney Game Centre on Burwood road on a thursday night.

I currently have all of 2 players and want more..

Please can i have some more sir?

One other guy in my group will be interested in running a Star Wars Saga game in the near future as well.

Let me know if this interests anyone


----------



## toxicspirit (Jun 25, 2008)

Is anyone looking for a new player (new to you, not to gaming!) in Sydney? Is anyone actually thinking of playing 4E anytime soon?


----------

